# Help picking a new dressage saddle



## Aimz (Jul 16, 2013)

Saddle shopping for a new, mid range leather dressage saddle, I'm in Australia so looking at $2000-3500 unmounted, (typically saddles are more expensive in aus)

I have a few saddles I've sat in and like but the test will be the fit and feel on Storm. I currently ride in a halfbreed (Aussie crossover) so they all feel odd and very light in the shop. 

Storm has big shoulders, short flat back, moderate wither and a wide barrel

My questions are:
dose anyone use any of these saddles/brands? 
How are they holding up to use? 
Any other suggestions? 

Trainers Jessica pro
Pessoa Adela 
Pessoa euro DL
Albion slk ultima 
Albion platinum SLK
Anky salinero 
Prestige Roma 


I don't like keiffer saddles(leather seams terrible for the price), my horse hates bates and stubben just doesn't work for me. 

The fitter charges a $100 to come out with up to 8 saddles. And will fit them for the price (change gullet, flocking etc) if I purchase one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have an Albion SLK Ultima. Fabulous saddle and very comfortable. It is close contact however so if you have any back issues make sure you ride with a thinline pad to absorb any shock.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Google used dressage saddles. There's a website with plenty of used dressage saddles for sale. It gives you a chance to have a look at styles and quality. All the pics include the front view so you get the visual.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

In box my wife Palogal, she is always willing to help and sometimes has used ones on her website. But even if she doesn't she loves to saddle shop for people even if they are down under!


----------



## Equistar202 (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a horse at my barn that does dressage. He is one of the lesson horses. He uses the brand Horze items. They also have really pretty and cute dressage saddle pads too!


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

I second the Albion. I absolutely adore mine, it is incredibly comfortable and my horse loves it. It is by far the best saddle I've ever had. I love that it has a deep seat and the thigh blocks aren't stupidly huge. I think it is the SLK Platinum, but I don't remember off the top of my head. I would buy it again and I hope to upgrade to a custom Revelation in the next few years.
Prestige is also a very nice brand. I have ridden in a few and they have all been nice. They seem to hold up well to lots of use and also seem to fit a variety of horses. We have at least 5 different Prestige saddles in use at our barn used on just as many, or more, horses. 
Good luck on your saddle search!


----------



## Aimz (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone, 

I purchased my saddle yesterday, loxley (by bliss) dressage with a warmblood tree.

My saddler was really good, had 9 saddles to try, 5 looked like a good fit for my mare (she had other ideas). 

she hid the 'buttons' and tags and I simply had to ride and pick by feel, without being influenced by brand/price 

The loxley was the only English saddle my mare and I both loved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

